# bus timetable from beauvais airport to paris



## coleen (27 Aug 2006)

Hi   I am traveling on tuesday next to beauvais airport with ryanair but i cannot find a bus timetable for paris any where on ryanair site. I am going from shannon and will be arriving in at 13.35 but what I really wanted was time for return bus for the return flight friday at 17.05. Does anyone know where I can find timetable I looked under airport coach but it is not listed. I would like to know what time to leave paris on friday


----------



## europhile (27 Aug 2006)

They don't have a a timtable as such as coaches just meet the planes on arrival in Beauvais.

Going to the airport, the coach used to leave Port Maillot 2 hours 35 before the flight departed. Don't know if this has changed.

Sure you can ask at Beauvais when you're buying the return coach ticket.


----------



## Judybaby73 (27 Aug 2006)

Bus will be outside when you arrive!13 euro each way and you can buy them at ticket office outside the airport!


----------



## Guest127 (28 Aug 2006)

and with Ryanair now using Beauvais for flights from other airports ( glasgow, milan etc) there should be more departure/arrival busses'


----------



## jrewing (28 Aug 2006)

Last time I went they specified to be at Port Maillot *3 hrs* before the flight.


----------



## jake108 (28 Aug 2006)

Check the website for the airport. I'm sure all the times are on it.


----------



## babaduck (28 Aug 2006)

[broken link removed] is the link you need


----------



## coleen (30 Aug 2006)

thanks for all the help.The link to the airport proved very useful


----------

